# W1zzards Softmod on Windows 2003 Server



## 4H@lix (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello, i'm german, so i can't speak english very well. My problem is: When i install Softmod catalyst on my Windows 2003 OS (Enterprise or Standart - what you want   ), then, after rebooting my system, it comes an error-message "Ati-Controlpannel cannot start" ... Can anybody help me? Is there a special Driver for win2003?   Compatibility brings no effect... not at 2k or xp...

Cya -> 4H@lix


----------

